
Are you deleting Facebook? - kestas
What are your thoughts on FB? I do not believe this will bring it down but I see an opening for other social media to take chunk of FB business what do you think?
======
blendergeek
I deleted facebook months ago.

~~~
kestas
:) Nice I am contemplating

~~~
blendergeek
Go ahead. You won't miss it.

